

Ask HN: Tips for someone considering Android app development as a profession? - devmonk

I'm considering starting getting into Android app development as something I could do on the side until I could build it up enough to leave my current job. For those that have developed Android apps part-time or full-time, how much would a developer with several years or more Java dev (web apps and services) experience most likely make a year (at least based on your past experience in Android app development) for either/both (1) developing their own apps for sale on Android Market, and/or (2) developing Android apps for others on an individual contractor basis (not yet incorporated)?<p>In addition, do you have suggestions for pricing apps? The following indicates average price at ~$3.50 USD:
http://techcrunch.com/2010/01/26/android-market-pricing/ (I know it depends on the app's functionality and perceived worth to customer, but I also imagine people would be much less likely to spend $39 USD for an Android app than they would for an OS X/Windows application with similar functionality/intent.)<p>Finally, is it realistic to develop solely in an emulator without having a real device, and if a device is needed, what would you suggest as a lowest cost option to start with?
======
uptown
I'll give you my opinion about whether developing on an emulator is enough.

Initially ... sure, but if you're seriously considering making this your
profession, you will only benefit by actually developing for a device you've
used yourself. When you use a phone today you become aware of what you like
about it, what you don't like about it, and also get a good sense for which
problems have already been solved by other developers. I don't think these are
things which you'll be able to get the same experience with an emulator, so if
you continue to be interested in pursuing Android development after some
initial tinkering, I'd say you can only really succeed by using Android as
your daily device.

------
orangecat
_Finally, is it realistic to develop solely in an emulator without having a
real device_

No. Even if you're not using any hardware features, the emulator gives you no
idea of what performance will be like on real devices. Get a Nexus One if you
don't want to be tied to a contract.

~~~
Zev
To expand, you really can't determine if a touch UX works or not by looking at
it on screen and interacting with a mouse.

------
rphlx
Making money in these app markets is not really a technical challenge, but a
marketing/social challenge. It is definitely not easy to reach $1k/mo+

For whatever reason, most people are happy to drop $200 on the phone but are
really cheap about buying apps, especially on Android. OTOH the 160k+ new
phones per day help compensate for the ultra low conversion rate. Enough to
support your lifestyle? I dunno.

------
ww520
How much can be made in a year? Who knows. iFart on iPhone makes a lot of
money without much technical difficulty. Angry Bird makes a lot of money as
well but with more sophistication. You will find out that it's not just coding
that makes an app successful. Market trends, ideas, design, art work, coding,
and luck all come into play.

Phone apps seem to have price-anchored from $0.99 to $5.00. Users expect
prices in those ranges.

Android developers are in great demand, for working for the man. I've seen
heavy recruitment from companies.

Developing on the emulator can be done, but depending on the functionality of
the app, more difficult if you have unusual input control or unusual UI. The
trick is to mimic the screen size correctly on the emulator. It allows you to
scale the screen. Make it about the same size of a real phone. Screen
dimension can be tricky. There are devices out there with unusual dimensions,
like 320x570. Make sure you test with different emulator screen dimensions.

------
joeld42
These are just my opinions...

Don't target any one specific platform, write your app to be as portable as
possible and target multiple devices (android, iPhone, webos, etc.. ) Larger
markets have more customers, smaller markets have less customers but much less
competition.

Price it at $4.99 and then have sales to experiment with different, lower
price points. Find the best price and then have a perma-sale at that price.

Use the emulator to get started, and once you get your feet wet, develop on
the device. The emulator is not enough for serious work.

------
tocomment
Could he be an Android consultant instead of selling apps? Does anyone have
experience with that?

~~~
wtracy
I've seen ads looking for Android consultants on Craigslist before. I bet
there's a market.

